# Birdy Booty has arrived!!



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so excited and I hope Lulu will enjoy her new toys.

If you don't know, Birdy Booty (www.birdybooty.com) is a really awesome website which was highly recommended to me by a friend of mine. The owner makes her own toys. You pick your price and then tell her about your bird and she sends you the stuff in a cute lil' box w/ a note and some free goodies and 

See photos below. 

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/caff9df4.jpg

Note which is prolly hard to see: 

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/fdff7338.jpg

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/406d8118.jpg

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/d229b0d9.jpg

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/73f39999.jpg

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/8687645e.jpg

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/57d47fa5.jpg

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/a303eeed.jpg

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/8ac21a8b.jpg

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff502/LulutheTiel2/9f8c5041.jpg


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i may have to convince devin to let me get some for our guys here... told him bout it just now and got a loud NO. said i can do it myself lol


----------



## bneymonster (May 5, 2011)

How adorable! That definitely looks like a place worth spending money at- I'll share this site around with all my bird-pals!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

looks like you birdy's gonna have tons of fun


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope so! I showed her one last night and she got scared. :wacko:


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks For The Site I Got Ideas For Bird Toys To Make And Also Will Buy From This Site As I Need Cheap For Tyson My Cockatoo Cause He Takes One Day And His Toys Are Destroyed!


----------

